# Cronometro 12Hrs Proteus



## jhanfer (Jun 2, 2012)

Perdón Por no haberles dado la información necesaria.
Realice un cronometro en Proteus y lo que necesito es que los dos últimos 2 display se reinicien en 12. Aquí les dejo el montaje. Gracias por su atención


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola jhanfer

Creo que con el contador 74LS93 no se puede lograr lo que pretendes ya que no tiene entradas para programarlo.
Lo que podría hacerse es meter una frecuencia muy alta a los dos últimos contadores y cuando llegue a 12 continuar contando los pulsos que le llegan actualmente en tu circuito.

Qué debe hacer el circuito después que llegue a 12: contar 13, 14, 15, Etc. ? ?

Analizando un poco tu circuito veo que hay algunas cosas por mejorar:
Se muestran en las imágenes adjuntas.

Supongo que por medio del botón que aparece en la parte superior inicia el conteo.
Una vez presionado ya no tiene efecto para poder detener el cronometro.
El otro botón supongo que es para restablecer a cero el cronómetro pero este solo funciona cuando no has presionado el botón de inicio.

Podrías describir concisamente qué es lo que debe hacer ese cronometro ??.
Puedes, te es permitido, el utilizar, al menos para las horas, otro tipo de contador ??.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jhanfer (Jun 2, 2012)

El primer boton inicia el cronometro y ese mismo boton lo pausa, el segundo boton es para reset del cronometro, y lo que quiero que haga el cronometro es que cuando los dos ultimos display marquen 12 pasen a 0.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola jhanfer

Y luego que se detenga??
O que continue??
O que cambia a 00:00:01 ??
Qué hay con las cosas que te mencioné por mejorar?? 


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jhanfer (Jun 2, 2012)

Que cuando llegue a 0 que continue.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola jhanfer

Pásame el archivo ya mejorado para poder continuar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jhanfer (Jun 2, 2012)

Aqui esta ya con las mejoras.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 2, 2012)

Buenas noches.

Mira si te vale con esta reforma.

Sal U2

Buenas noches.

Mira si te vale con esta reforma.

Sal U2



Buenas noches de nuevo.
Mejor así, he corregido un pequeño error que había en los contadores.

El segundo archivo CONTADOR.RAR es el bueno

Sal U2


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola jhanfer

Bueno, creo que miguelus ya te solucionó el problema. En su mensaje #8.

El contador que estás utilizando, 74LS93, es un contador binario. Por lo tanto tienes que detectar cuando llegue a 1010(Binario) 10(Decimal) e inmediatamente restablecerlo a 0.
En cambio con el 74LS90 te ahorrarías la compuertas que tienes para aquel fin.

Otra cosa que falta en tu circuito: entre los decodificadores y los Display’s se requieren unas resistencias limitadoras para cada segmento de cada Display.

Noté que el Flip-Flip 4027 para el botón de Pausa / Inicio funcionaba erráticamente. 

En fin, analiza el que te estoy adjuntando y ve cómo se soluciono el que llegando a 12 se restablezca a 0.
Pienso que sería mejor que cuando llegue a 13 se restablezca a 0 pues si detectamos cuando llegue a 12, este 12 no se verá en los Display’s de las horas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jhanfer (Jun 4, 2012)

Perdon por responder tan tarde.
Estuve mirando los contadores y las reformar, pude ver que tenia muchos errores. Si era lo que deseaba, con estas reformar puedo ver las cosas que tenia que corregir e agregar al Cronometro. Muchisimas gracias por su aporte y por la ayuda prestada. 



Tambien estaba observando los cronometros y muchisimas gracias por las correcciones y los aportes.


----------

